# looking for breeder



## carole (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow trying to find a breeder, you need to be a private investigator! The breeders seem so reluctant to give any information. I am so glad I found this site.

Does any one know who owns Darwin Standard Poodles?

I go to the web pages of course, but I would like to know the names of the people who own these sites, and where they are. Maybe this is just breeders in Ontario.
Carole


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Dawin not Darwin...*

(Most likely)

A Poodle Club of America Member and well respected Breeder.

When you see a website that is focused on the animals produced as opposed to the puppies for sale, then you have likely found a Good (great) breeder.

If you are interested in a litter, call or email. 

Expect to leave a message.

Expect to RSVP a pup before it is born.

Don't expect photos of puppies in a basket. You might get them, but the focus is not puppy sales. And it shouldn't be!!

(BEWARE!! BE WARNED!! There are GREAT salespeople out there. That DOES NOT make them great breeders! Petipie can chime in here! We recently had this same discussion!)

Personally, I would sing and dance and juggle for a Dawin puppy!

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Linda Campbell is the owner of Dawin Poodles. I tend to agree with NOLA. STUNNING dogs!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> (Most likely)
> 
> A Poodle Club of America Member and well respected Breeder.
> 
> ...


Tabatha: Petitpie passed away a few weeks ago. Her hubby is now a member here and was kind enough to share a bit of his wife with us.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Arreau..

I just saw the thread and posted. :crying:

Had no idea.

We recently emailed back and forth regarding a breeder - who shall remain un- named as she no longer breeds - who presented Annie as her own (took me a year to get her off their website) and who, though fooled both me and many others - Petipie included - did indeed have some truly scary breeding practices.

That's why I said a good salesperson does not make a good breeder!!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

Carole:

I am sure most of us here appreciate the challenge you are going through. But, the breeders you have asked about Valmera and Dawin are both VERY well known and VERY well respected kennels, I expect that 90% of the members of this forum, myself included, would not be permitted to purchase from either one.

So, here are 2 suggestions:

If you are looking for a show quality black poodle, Laurie Campbell from Marubi Kennels (ggogle search - the top hit) has 1 bitch from her Dino X Vegas litter. Tell her Scott sent you.

If you are looking for a pet, Magisterial's Kennels just had a large litter, I do not know if there are any unspoken for. 

My Sophie is from Magisterial's and is a beautiful girl with a phenomenal temperament. She is not show quality.

Sammy


----------



## ShelbySP (Dec 28, 2011)

I may be a few months late in replying, but I have a Dawin Poodle as a pet. She is now 8 years old and a real beauty. She was the runt and still is, only 35lbs but just a gorgeous dog in looks and personality. Not every breeder, ends up with "show" quality dogs, but they also look for good homes for the "pet" quality or retired show dogs. Send an email as per the website, ask your questions and wait and see. I too assumed that this breeder of magnificient SP would also be out of my price range, but she isn't. I would get another dog from her any day.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I can only see her head shot from your profile but she looks lovely. I love a good rich black. What a lovely comment about your breeder, Dawin Poodle. I am going to have to check out their web site.


----------

